# Marginatus Vs Miniatus Grouper



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Just a couple of shots of the 'mexican standoff'


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

oops wrong pic ... that's marg's tank

here's the two of em at it !


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

another


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

one final


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

good for the grouper there's glass seperating, and that the piranha is freshwater.

Joe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..that mini-grouper would try to swallow that p..

very nice shots..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that grouper is nice


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

sweet fish man









i love your grouper and that p


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

those pics look great!
nice grouper and lucky for him there is glass there


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

wow groupers look cool, is it salt or fresh water? also is it an aggressive fish?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet like the marginatus


----------

